
BuzzFeed News has found articles that do not meet our editorial standards - tech-historian
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/markschoofs/a-note-to-our-readers
======
vikramkr
Some of these articles have been up for years. What triggered their
investigation into this reporter now?

------
gregjor
Buzzfeed has editorial standards?

